# Moebius Moonbus



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's my build of one of the test shots--










































I didn't have time to paint up the figures, sorry Frank! 

I decided to do some extra work on the maneuvering thrusters, so they appear as open holes. The kit parts are identical to what Aurora made. I also modified the vertical thrusters a bit by sanding off the big fins that don't belong there. I also sanded off the 4 discs on the nose as I want to put on more accurate detail. Other than that, I built this right out of the baggie Frank and Dave sent me.

Scott


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Super Duper!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

For a moment I thought it was the big Moonbus you were supposed to issue.This Moebius Moonbus will be quite welcomed as well,I'm sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Great job! I wasn't very interested in this kit, but now I'm getting one!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like the top fits pretty well too.
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hopefully await the accurizing kits!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful looking build, Scott - It just makes me even more excited to get this kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

the roof looks like it fits better than my Aurora, nice job (-:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It looks so much better in the nose without the huge conforming windows!

I like what little mods you did on the kit- the thrusters look more like engines instead of toys.

.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very cool! I was to young when the movie/original issued kit came out, But this is another must have:thumbsup:Great work on the buildup and painting of this kit:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow! thats a must buy!!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> wow! thats a must buy!!!!


You said it!:thumbsup: Soon I'll have many a moonbus!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

John P said:


> I hopefully await the accurizing kits!


Ditto! You know what's so cool about this stuff? Some of us were pretty young when these kits came around the first time and did a half baked job putting them together. Now, with much better modeling skills and more patience, better research materials and various companies making accurizing and lighting kits and so forth, we can really do these kits proud now. Best Buy is gonna be wondering why all the interest in 2001: A Space Odyssey DVD's all of a sudden. Props to Moebius. Again!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i want my Moonbus and i want it now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Moonbus...you will be mine..you will be mine all mine! I will build you with honor as you come to my emotional rescue! Oh..sorry flasbacks! Cant wait to get this one!

My original looks like I built it a purple haze! Oh..another flasback! I did the typical young lad paint job on it with copious amounts of glue welding the whole thing together! I briefly toyed with the idea of restoring it but now I wont have to with my new Moebius repop! Thanks Frank and Team Moebius!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for posting pics of your build-up. I was already excited about getting the kit, but your pics have made me look forward to it even more!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Club Moebius IDEA: For those of us who did a glue-glob/sloppy paint job on their original Auroras and want to restore them to their intended glory, Moebius will be able to make spare decal sheets available through the Club!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks super:thumbsup: Isn't it great to see an old kit brought back to life from obscurity hell!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> I hopefully await the accurizing kits!


Not too much of a wait John ...

The production order for accurizing kit #1 was just placed ... and I set a new record for a first run, eclipsing the Protector & Viper Mk2 PE sets by a wide margin. Hopefully I won't run out of THIS set in the first 3 days 

This set's list price is $32.95 and it will be available on my site as well as all the usual suspects.

Read more here: http://www.paragrafix.biz/documents/Moon_Bus_Promo_Sheet.pdf

I am also working on a resin set that will include ... well, more on that soon.

Thank you to Moebius Models for sending me an advance copy of the kit, and thanks to Scott Alexander (_Captain Cardboard_ here on the boards) for his help in the research of this project.

P.S. If you want to support your local hobby store, tell them that they can order most any of my products through Stevens International - I'm sure most LHSs all have accounts with them.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

P.P.S. Scott, I know I told you this on the phone this afternoon, but it bears repeating in public - your moon bus is turning out super.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks mahvelous, darling! This is great, be so nice to have again. Thanks Moebius!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Capt.C,could you please post a pic of the dashboard of the moonbus,and also the astronauts when you get the time? I have never seen one of these models in person,never had it as a kid either. Always wanted one though. Thanks to Moebius I soon will! Are you the guy who did the 1/12 scale Mercury capsule? If so,I have to tell you that is one awesome kit! I have not built it yet,but will enjoy it when I do. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup the 1/12 Merc Capsule was Scott's baby. He wanted so much more for that kit  but had to move on.

The Moon bus is going to be great! I can't wait to do mods I did not on my first one. 

Thanks for the test images Scott. Hope things are going well down at the shop. Troy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Not too much of a wait John ...
> 
> The production order for accurizing kit #1 was just placed ... and I set a new record for a first run, eclipsing the Protector & Viper Mk2 PE sets by a wide margin. Hopefully I won't run out of THIS set in the first 3 days
> 
> ...


Thou art a boon to the hobby!
I imagine any resin will include accurate thruster assemblies? When I was a kid I thought those "ear" things were docking hatches, but I could figger out how they were supposed to work.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Thou art a boon to the hobby!
> I imagine any resin will include accurate thruster assemblies? When I was a kid I thought those "ear" things were docking hatches, but I could figger out how they were supposed to work.


It might, rabbit, it might 

Funny! I thought the same thing. They looked like they'd be perfect for having airlocks in them and be able to hook up to some kind of docking port.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The weird shoulders never made a lot sense to me as doors or thrusters- they looked more like some mechanical 'grab' point for a piece of unseen hanger equipement. Without them the Moon Bus look not as good- they do help balance out the design some.
Since then I have seen the enhanced photo references and the big Atomic City master and can accept them as thrusters, though still weird. A good resin insert plug to fit inside the kit part is high on my want list.

.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Excellent BU Scott! Love the interior work. 

I know I'm gonna get slapped for saying this, but does anyone else find the kit looks a bit strange without the wraparound windshields? 

I'm kidding, seriously I can't wait to get my hands on one of these beauties.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If I understand correctly, the wraparounds will be included for nostalgia sake, which is good, since it'll make it easier for me to make it into a starfleet shuttlecraft.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Oh brother!  LOL


----------



## cosmonauta (Jun 2, 2009)

*Aurora Moon bus Pics!!!*

These are two pics of an Original Aurora Moon Bus bought at EBay!!! It will give an idea of how creative we can be choosing the colors for the interiors since no much information is available about the colors used for the movie!!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> If I understand correctly, the wraparounds will be included for nostalgia sake, which is good, since it'll make it easier for me to make it into a starfleet shuttlecraft.


yes, gladly , they will be...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sandwiches and coffee anyone?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I emailed Moebius yesterday asking if the bus's were on the boat yet.

Here is what I got back:

"We currently have a shipment being held up by customs. The Moon Bus comes
in the next shipment. Hopefully there will be no hold-ups on this one. "

Hopefully soon.....

Mark


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

Wow!! This is going to be great!! I got one second hand as a kid to play with. I thought it was a great toy even with it's many missing parts. I traveled to many adventures with that ship!! I never knew it had figures! I can't wait for my next adventure... as soon as I get the PE, resin parts, light kits... *shish*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I can imagine the fantastic job you'll do with this one, Jonathan!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

How would that coffee pot actually work  Question about photo-etch as I'm *not familiar* with after-market items. What does it do that the kit doesn't - sharper details I guess Also Paul's set has "tubing for rocket nozzles" but the brass sheet is flat? Thanks 

Idle thoughts - always thought the shoulders were "gull wing" doors too, or maybe stairs that folded down. If they are directional thrusters where's the plumbing? 
Are the rocket nozzles meant to provide forward movement as well since there is no nozzles on the rear end?

It'll be so neat to have this again, I'm old enough to have had an Aurora, given away in a some long ago household move.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is sweet, cant wait!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Tim H. said:


> Question about photo-etch as I'm *not familiar* with after-market items. What does it do that the kit doesn't - sharper details I guess


Some of it's sharper and properly scaled details (eg. the ladder details between the upper and lower hull sections), some of it's missing details (eg. the upper control consoles in the cockpit), and some of it's ease of use items (eg. the window frames that not only add detail but make it easier to mask the inside).



Tim H. said:


> Also Paul's set has "tubing for rocket nozzles" but the brass sheet is flat? Thanks


True, but when you step back a bit you don't even notice. Many model car kits either come with PE engine wiring or it's available as aftermarket items.



Tim H. said:


> Idle thoughts - always thought the shoulders were "gull wing" doors too, or maybe stairs that folded down. If they are directional thrusters where's the plumbing?


Missing from the kit 



Tim H. said:


> Are the rocket nozzles meant to provide forward movement as well since there is no nozzles on the rear end?


The rear facing nozzles are missing from the kit.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're quite welcome.

I should mention that the two items I say are "missing from the kit" are not missing because of an oversight by Moebius - they were missing on the original Aurora release, too.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

And the filming model too! Very sloppy. :tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nope. They were on the filming miniature.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Really? I'll have to watch the movie again and concentrate on that sequence cause I missed 'em. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sometimes I'll fill out a PE hose by putting a few coats of superglue on it. You might not get the "tubing" perfectly round, but it'll give it some depth.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Tim H. said:


> Really? I'll have to watch the movie again and concentrate on that sequence cause I missed 'em. :freak:


Check out this thread - lots of great info (including references for the rear thrusters): http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=119101

Great idea John. In one other other threads (Viper?) somebody mentioned using the insulation from small wire to fit around the PE piping, though I think he said he cut it in half for stuff that's only visible from one side (like the piping for the Viper's engines).


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Forgive me*

But is this the Aurora repop? or is it an all new kit,and is it a larger scale? I'm going by the price its being ask for.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The Moebius kit being discussed was originally the Aurora kit. There have been a few slight changes; addition of flat windscreens as well as the wraparounds, most notably.


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Only Have The Memories !! *

Here is all I have left of my Aurora Moonbus. 

Anyone want turkey legs ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

KINGZILLA said:


> But is this the Aurora repop? or is it an all new kit,and is it a larger scale? I'm going by the price its being ask for.


All repops cost more than when the kit was originaly produced. I bought my first 18" Enterprise for $2.50.

.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

The Moonbus Interior is in the Starship Modeler store right now 


http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=1838 

stargazer


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up; order placed.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

stargazer said:


> The Moonbus Interior is in the Starship Modeler store right now
> 
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=1838
> ...



*wow!! what a bargain!!..Its only $14.00 more than the kit!!:freak:
..no thanks

z
*


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *wow!! what a bargain!!..Its only $14.00 more than the kit!!:freak:*
> *..no thanks*
> 
> *z*


That is insulting and there is no need for comments like that. Please refrain from these types of comments in this forum. Aftermarket parts are expensive to make, and if you don't want it, don't buy it, but don't insult the person offering it.

--Henry


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I've yet to meet or hear tell of a sci-fi aftermarketeer that's gotten rich off his wares. In this case, having seen the interior prototype at Wonderfest, I can attest to both the quality of the goods and the fairness of the price.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> I've yet to meet or hear tell of a sci-fi aftermarketeer that's gotten rich off his wares. In this case, having seen the interior prototype at Wonderfest, I can attest to both the quality of the goods and the fairness of the price.


I agree with you completely. If it's anything like the photo, it looks like nice work indeed. Considering that until recently folks were paying upwards of $250 for the original kit on eBay, this is still a bargain, IMHO.

Me, I love doing it and seeing what people do with my products! It's kind of like just tossing it out there and then waiting to see what crops up! And for the most part, modelers are a very patient lot of customers -- a lot easier to deal with than my "local" customers in my shop! It has it's rewards, but not a lot of financial ones...

--Henry


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm honestly not a sci-fi vehicle kit guy, but I'm glad Moebius was able to repop this bad boy for those that are!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I _wish_ that interior kit cost less money, but I don't think it's overpriced. . It's a low volume item, cast in resin, and I don't want to think about the time it took to make it. I think it adds a lot to the kit! I can't wait to pick up my kit, and, hopefully this resin kit too. Oh, and Paul's photo-etch set if I can afford it too!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do wish I could get those exterior thruster upgrades as a separate kit- I love that interior but will probably try to mod my own for the fun of it. The shoulder-pod inserts and fore/aft thrusters would be wonderful to buy as an upgrade though.

.


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

I second that. Offering the interior and the thruster set separately would be appealing to me.

Chuck


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ian was actually in the process of making a _full _Moonbus kit when Moebius announced the repop. So he kinda got gipped out of the chance to sell full kits (and trust me, it would have been a lot more accurate than the Aurora kit). So he adapted the interior of his full kit as an add-on to the Moebius. At least all his work didn't go to waste, and we get a great upgrade kit.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> Ian was actually in the process of making a _full _Moonbus kit when Moebius announced the repop. So he kinda got gipped out of the chance to sell full kits (and trust me, it would have been a lot more accurate than the Aurora kit). So he adapted the interior of his full kit as an add-on to the Moebius. At least all his work didn't go to waste, and we get a great upgrade kit.


One thing that no one has mentioned (and I just noticed this yesterday) is that this kit is coming all the way from England. We all know what shipping costs to and from the UK, and when you factor THAT little bit of info into the equation, the price of this particular aftermarket kit is VERY reasonable.

--Henry


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The interior upgrade looks very nice, and very accurate. Since the interior scene is an important part of the moonbus' role in the film, an accurate interior is very much appreciated. Four seats, accurate stowage ....

... so I bought one!

Maybe Crow's Nest could spin us some figures perusing the TMA-1 docs over a ham sandwich? 

(edit: Don't get me wrong, I'm quite grateful to Moebius for repopping the bus.)


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Got my interior today.

Honestly, does _anyone_ offer faster delivery than Starship Modeler? I placed the order _two days_ ago.

Anyway, it's a beautifully mastered and cast kit. Those of you wishing to maximize your Moebius Moonbus building/ displaying experience will NOT be disappointed.

Now, did someone mention something about aftermarket engine bells for this subject? Because that would be awesome...


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Some of the photo etch parts for this look smaller than a pinhead - how the heck do you glue those on, let alone hold them? I'm really not sure if I could work with them even with my magnifier.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Now, did someone mention something about aftermarket engine bells for this subject? Because that would be awesome...


Someone did! Scott Alexander and I worked out the size and shape of the engines for his big Moon Bus and I've down-scaled them for the Moebius/Aurora kit, I just have some clean up to do on them and I should hopefully have them ready to be cast in a couple of weeks. 

It ends up that the kit engines are far too skinny - they're about the right length, but just not fat enough or the right shape. I'm also including the mounting gimbles which aren't on the kit.

I've been battling computer problems for the last 2 weeks so I've been very non-productive. First my main graphics computer caught the flu so it had to be reformatted and built up from scratch (it took 3 days to reinstall all the software and get it reconfigured! at least it's running super-fast again), and then yesterday my server decided that its main system drive didn't want to work anymore so I've been battling installing a new drive. What a frickin' PITA!



Tim H. said:


> Some of the photo etch parts for this look smaller than a pinhead - how the heck do you glue those on, let alone hold them? I'm really not sure if I could work with them even with my magnifier.


They're a *bit* larger than a pinhead 

I like to use Grabit-Stix (1) for holding the small parts. You can also use blue tack on the end of a toothpick. As for gluing them down, you can use CA but apply it with an applicator (2) to the kit not the part. Alternative glues are Future (I haven't experimented with this, but I understand it works well), MicroScale's Micro Metal Foil Adhesive.

http://www.paragrafix.biz/video-instructions-1.asp

(1) Grabit-Stix: 4:04 into the video
(2) Applicator: 4:18 into the video. I don't note in the video that you could cut off the end of the sewing needle so that it ends up looking like a tuning fork - the little wedge shape holds a tiny drop of CA so that you can apply it very precisely and also don't run the risk of squirting a ton onto the kit.

I hope this helps!
Paul


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Thanks Guys

Yes resin kits are expensive to make...believe me I am not into ripping anyone off with the price.

In fact so as to reduce costs Dave (Blappy) is casting this kit in Canada (as he does My Aries 1B, the Orions II & III, the Titov V and the Discovery..)

I have no doubt that this kit would cost that in pounds were it made here, as it is I will probably not get back the cost in time etc.




"Honestly, does anyone offer faster delivery than Starship Modeler? I placed the order two days ago.

Anyway, it's a beautifully mastered and cast kit. Those of you wishing to maximize your Moebius Moonbus building/ displaying experience will NOT be disappointed."


Thanks .........post pictures when you are done...:thumbsup: Ian

Ps more Pix of the masters here http://www.planet3earth.co.uk/moonbus-interior.htm


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Someone did! Scott Alexander and I worked out the size and shape of the engines for his big Moon Bus and I've down-scaled them for the Moebius/Aurora kit, I just have some clean up to do on them and I should hopefully have them ready to be cast in a couple of weeks.
> 
> It ends up that the kit engines are far too skinny - they're about the right length, but just not fat enough or the right shape. I'm also including the mounting gimbles which aren't on the kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Seeing as that there's so much cool stuff coming out for this kit, does anyone know if there are any lighting kits in the works perhaps using lightsheet for the ceiling. Sorry if it was asked somewhere else, didn't see it if it was.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

[edit] This is off topic and has nothing to do with the discussion.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

*Somebody is getting their stuff. Where's mine?*

[edited] As the title of this forum notes, this forum is about Moebius Models. Please restrict your posts to subjects have some relation to Moebius. If you want to discuss some other subject, use the forum that subject would fall under. Thank you.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I think a discussion about the Moebius Model Kit enhancements should be in the Moebius fourm.. People buy a kit (or are looking forward to it) and seeing what is just out of the box is only part of the story. Seeing how these kits can be enhanced (an idea Moebius actively supports by providing info and samples to aftermarkte producers so their products can be available as the new kits are released) is one of the big draws to this particular forum. I may not buy every aftermarket enhancement out there, but the ideas and how they are incorporated in to the builds is my main inspiration for what I will enventually do.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> I may be wrong, but I think a discussion about the Moebius Model Kit enhancements should be in the Moebius fourm.. People buy a kit (or are looking forward to it) and seeing what is just out of the box is only part of the story. Seeing how these kits can be enhanced (an idea Moebius actively supports by providing info and samples to aftermarkte producers so their products can be available as the new kits are released) is one of the big draws to this particular forum. I may not buy every aftermarket enhancement out there, but the ideas and how they are incorporated in to the builds is my main inspiration for what I will enventually do.


Richard -- 

The threads above yours were what was being referred to as off topic, not the content of the thread on the whole. They were deleted basically, which is why this is likely not making sense to you!  

Aftermarket products for Moebius kits can still be discussed, but complaining and bashing aftermarket manufacturers in the Moebius Models forum is what we are trying to discourage. That type of thing is better discussed in a more general forum by subject. 

'nuff said -- keep movin' along, folks!

--Henry


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry- I was confused by the deleted postings...

It did seem to be an odd change in direction for this forum...

.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Perhaps ALL discussion of aftermarket parts would be appropriate in another forum. A forum not moderated by a producer of aftermarket parts. Not a criticism, but before buying a car, I read Consumer Reports, or other people I know who drive the car I'm interested in, I DON'T ask the salesman. 
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok -- here's the deal:

You can discuss aftermarket parts for Moebius kits in this forum. If you have general questions about design or fit for an aftermarket Moebius kit product, or simply a comment about it, that is fine here as well. 

If you want to complain about business practices and policies of aftermarket providers, then this is NOT the place for that discussion.

Most of the aftermarket kit manufacturers are members of Hobbytalk. If you are going to go on a viscious rant about another hobbytalk member, that in itself is a violation of the basic TOS you agree to abide by in exchange for the use of this message board. 

IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH SOMEONE, TAKE IT TO PM OR TO ANOTHER FORUM! We all don't need to read it here in the Moebius Models forum! 

No one says you have to purchase from any of the aftermarket folks! It is a decision you make, and you do take some chances with some people. I've read it all before myself. One seller can be as reliable as the sun coming up in the morning for years, and then all of a sudden it is an "Icons" fiasco. I do not want to get into the habit of censoring posts here -- just take it somewhere else, ok? All involved parties would be better served if such a discussion were to take place on more neutral ground. However, please stay within the TOS. Take a minute to re-read the rules from time to time before you go bashing someone or their company. 

There are a lot of really, really talented builders here, and some very creative aftermarket manufacturers. Let's keep the focus on the models, which is why we're all here in the first place. Abusive talk and abusive language will absolutely not be tolerated. 

--Henry


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work!!!! Congratulations


----------

